# I train in UFC! lolz



## GunnerKes (Apr 26, 2010)

Just a quick post. Im currently at a new camp in Afghan and looking for some MMA minded people to have a roll with and work some BJJ techniques. I was asking around and was talking to one lad who said, 'Ye, Paul does UFC.' Couldnt be arsed to explain what is actual MMA as he is just a fan of watching UFC - didnt have a clue about SF, Bellator, Dream etc. He just sees Cage Fighting / UFC end of. Anyways, gonna track down this bloke who apparently boxed for the army and now 'Trains in UFC'. Ive found people saying these things for AGES.

I got posted into a new Sqn back in the UK and upon arriving, started asking people if anyone trains MMA or any other art, I got a lot of YE, SUCH SUCH IS A CAGE FIGHTER! Upon asking these fellow squaddies, it amounted to them going once or twice to a MMA class, then obviously telling everyone they do cage fighting. It seems a lot of people are jumping on the MMA fighter wagon, telling everyone how hard they are because they do UFC! Lol.

Ah well, aye, just fancied a rant  Gonna train with this person who trains in UFC later see how awesome his skills are!


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Are you in FO this month? Sure its your avatar pic!


----------



## GunnerKes (Apr 26, 2010)

Ye mate, thats me in fighters only


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

GunnerKes said:


> Ye mate, thats me in fighters only


hahaha awsome!!! :thumb


----------



## kev3383 (Jan 10, 2010)

am so glad some1 posted this as its gottten 2 a point were nodays i just ignore them.....there favourite line is....(aye so are u the boy who trains ufc)???....i find no reason nowdays 2 even explain that there is no such thing is UFC fighting. MEATHEADS.


----------



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

Glad my (New) Workmates can tell the difference!


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

first all of mate, great respect to you and your colleagues , doing a good job out there .. just a shame about the iraq war being illegal and the government not doing enough in afghanistan

if you were in a midlands, id be able to help you ou

best bet in all honesty, is just go to a gym where you will be based .. they might even give you a really good discount as you're in the armed forces .. and even offer services on army strength and conditioning


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

"I do UFC me!" lol great init, i just cackle like a twat and leave em to it! its the ones who say they do it that really obs dnt! lol


----------



## kev3383 (Jan 10, 2010)

i do UFC 2


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

If I say that I do UFC things will gain a whole new meaning. lol

Unrelated (or maybe not)

Debbie Does Dallas comes to mind.


----------



## BLaCkOUT (May 5, 2010)

Oh I'm quite aware of what you're going through. There's always these assholes that walk around wearing Tapout T-shirts talking about they're fighters and they do UFC. Kind of makes you want to knock their heads off really.

But then on top of that, I actually have to say "UFC" to describe MMA. You all have no idea how much I hate myself for it. Like, if some how me having to go to training comes up they'll ask me "What kind of training do you do?" I respond with "MMA" they give a blank stare and I roll my eyes and say "UFC" and they go "Cool!!!" and I die a little on the inside. Then comes the part where I have to explain the concept of MMA and explain that UFC is a MMA promotion. A whole lot harder then it should be, believe me. -_-


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

My mate went to Thailand on a lads holiday. He went to a few muay thai kick boxing matches. Some young cocky squaddie challenged a little Thai fighter in the ring. The squaddie was miles bigger & totally ripped. The Thai fighter who accepted the challenge was the average small Thai bloke. The squaddie got his arse handed to him & didn't even make round 2. Takes more than messing around with a heavy bag in your garage. Alot of soldiers think they're hard 'Just' because they're in the army.


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

I hate the tapout culture! I am trying to get something going with a supplier for some shorts that don't scream 'look at me I fight in a cage'. Razor's are quite though but I would like to do something myself a bit like jaco - good quality without the badassness.


----------



## BLaCkOUT (May 5, 2010)

I know what you mean. Tapot has some nice looking stuff, but they all scream for attention in my opinion. I'll wear some of their stuff from time to time but not that often. I've never owned anything from Jaco so I can't say much about it. I like Warrior and Ecko MMA as well, like the look of it plus good quality however they do have the same badass attitude as Tapout. I personally would like to see a brand that's more rooted in a traditional martial arts mind set. Good looking, excellent quality but yet has a certain humility about it. I guess the closest thing to that would be Hayabusa.

But if you get something going with that supplier be sure to let me know, will you? Cheer!


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

I work with a guy claims to be a 'cage fighter' despite the fact he's never been near a cage or even mma in his life. Think he did some karate back in university about 5 years ago but now hes a fat little f**k who announced on a recent night out that he was the 'hardest man on shift'.

Frankly, Ive shit bigger than him and it gets on my tits people like him making the sport and those that actually put a shift in to practice it look so ****in stupid. Its no wonder the average joe doesnt take us seriously when youve got all these jumped up little idiots making us look bad!

As for myself Ive been 'doing ufc' for years but I dont really talk about it unless i'm asked, I dont big myself up, dont claim to be the hardest man on shift even though I probably am and dont wear head to toe Tapout gear whereever I go. I prefer to be unassuming and my normal reaction to critics of the sport is to ask them to come down to the gym for a roll if they think its so easy. I dont wear fight gear because its so ****in expensive and all I'm going to do is sewat and bleed on it!


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

I don't get it :wtf

I've been doing ufc for years now, wearing the tapout tee's on a lads night out is sooo last year, I wear my mouthguard on the piss now :yes:

All the doormen let me in the VIP areas of their clubs, i rolled with David Beckhams bodyguard just like week 

Anyway think i've said enough girls, so imma go back to my mums house as it's getting late :tuf

On a serious note: how do people afford all this shit? yea I have a few mma tee's but to put it into perspective: i still wear the walkout tee Bisping had for UFC 70

All my spare money goes on training


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

You may have answered your own question Ste.

I think some of these bad boys spend all their cash on trying to look like a fighter rather than on training to be a fighter...


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Exactly what it is...


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

gospel!


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

It's only the same has dumb arse football fans wearing the team replica shirts. I'm more of an armchair MMA fan but have 2 free kick boxing lessons at local club. I'd wear Hayabusa shorts on holiday because they look badass without been OTT. I find all the local gyms are full of kids running around. I want serious training with like minded adults.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Word.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

yep yep yep!


----------



## joeedoom (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm not going to jump on this bandwagon and say "if you dont do MMA, you cant wear Tapout." I'll explain:

If you havent fought in a cage at any level, you cant say your a cage fighter and I dont just mean whether or not there is one at your gym. You can say you partake in cage fighter training, but to big up yourself by saying "I'm a cage fighter" while your still 0 and 0 is gay.

I also play football twice a week, I run regularly and I when in the gym (non-mma) I do powerlifting type moves... I am not however a footballer, runner or powerlifter.

That said, I see nothing wrong with wearing brands that say "I do this sport" or "I watch this sport." I own verious football shirts, some of them have names on the back, yet I do not play for the teams nor am I the players written, I have MMA shirts but I am not a cage fighter... but then of course I dont claim to be. That is where the crux lies, does wearer of said offending apparel walk the walk or does he simply just talk the talk? I've never met one, but I'd be upset to speak to someone who claimed to be a cagefighter only to find out he went to Judo once and has a copy of Undisputed, but is wearing a nice Silverstar tee.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Yea there is a fine line and I don't feel anybody has the right to pre-judge but I put it down to a host of factors including attitude and lifestyle choice.

An example would be if say I saw a lad wearing a Tapout Tee who was coked up starting shit and proclaiming his "UFC Abilities" who may have a record of 26-10-5 for all I care, to me the lad who has alot more self-respect and respect of others but may have a record of 0-0-0 but to me the lad with no record is more of a cage fighter than the hooligan with the ego.

There are a host of lads I'm aware of who I knew before MMA through school who you would label as chavscum, they have an interest in the sport and do watch it, some people who know these lads have presumed they actually did mma because they knew so much about the sport... but from training in their localitys and actually speaking with them it becomes clear they don't train/fight and thats cool - they are fans and the sport does need fans.. but it is a coincidence that the lads out fighting/drugged up on a friday night are the same lads who watch The UFC and wear the associated clothing?

I started training as I wanted to learn how to defend myself and improve mental/physical wellbeing, I found TMA's such as karate boring and just not for me, but MMA was right for me, it gave me a reason to eat correctly and look after myself.

I didn't get into this sport for the violence and aggression, I got into this sport for the competition but it seems alot of lads I know outside of the training circle got into following MMA for the violence... something had to replace hooliganism on the football terraces - MMA was it.


----------



## joeedoom (Jul 31, 2009)

SteSteez said:


> Yea there is a fine line and I don't feel anybody has the right to pre-judge but I put it down to a host of factors including attitude and lifestyle choice.
> 
> An example would be if say I saw a lad wearing a Tapout Tee who was coked up starting shit and proclaiming his "UFC Abilities" who may have a record of 26-10-5 for all I care, to me the lad who has alot more self-respect and respect of others but may have a record of 0-0-0 but to me the lad with no record is more of a cage fighter than the hooligan with the ego.


Sounds more like a martial artist in the traditional sense to me. I think you would find that many UFC fighters would fit into the above. (without the drugs.) Have you read Lidell's book? He spends 50% telling you he's not a thug then spends 50% telling you about his street fights, and he is considered a legend of the sport with a good MA pedigree too.



SteSteez said:


> There are a host of lads I'm aware of who I knew before MMA through school who you would label as chavscum, they have an interest in the sport and do watch it, some people who know these lads have presumed they actually did mma because they knew so much about the sport... but from training in their localitys and actually speaking with them it becomes clear they don't train/fight and thats cool - they are fans and the sport does need fans.. but it is a coincidence that the lads out fighting/drugged up on a friday night are the same lads who watch The UFC and wear the associated clothing?


We have a label for these sort it's "weekend warrior."



SteSteez said:


> I didn't get into this sport for the violence and aggression, I got into this sport for the competition but it seems alot of lads I know outside of the training circle got into following MMA for the violence... something had to replace hooliganism on the football terraces - MMA was it.


I'd rather it happen in the gym, where it was supposed to, I don't think it's a bad thing that "hooligans" take an interest in MMA, it doesn't help rep that's true but then come on, it's cage fighting, the rep is in the gutter from go. Anyway lets be honest, most of these hooligans are ****ing rubbish anyway and pose very little threat to us in the gym. There is more danger to everyone in general if they aren't in the gym.

Last thought (yes I'm about to wax lyrical,) I don't think that you will ever seperate us from those who give fighting the stigma it has. Just be glad that for us, fighting is a choice, a freedom, a hobbie or means to achieve goals, not a knee-jerk reaction, a personality flaw or something we have to do to survive, I feel sorry for those people.


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

milzy said:


> It's only the same has dumb arse football fans wearing the team replica shirts. I'm more of an armchair MMA fan but have 2 free kick boxing lessons at local club. I'd wear Hayabusa shorts on holiday because they look badass without been OTT. I find all the local gyms are full of kids running around. I want serious training with like minded adults.


The difference is that there arent loads of fat Geordies or whatever running around with football shirts trying to convince us that theyre top players. Sadly there doesnt seem to be any lack of meat heads wearing fight gear or having had one MMA lesson telling people that theyre 'cage fighters'.

For the most part football fans are honest about the fact that theyre just fans who like to kick back with a beer - they tend not to take themselves too seriously.

From my own perspective I never got into the sport to hurt anyone and when I train and even when I competed I never really acknowledged it as a 'fight', instead I always viewed it as a competition, sport or contest.

Ive always viewed the sport as more cerebral than it was physical, trying to out think and outmanouver my opponant, looking for angles and leverage and transitions - not just pure physical exertion.

You see these guys on the street though and to a degree in the gym or dojo and I'm sure everyone of us knows or trains with at least one guy to who the whole thing is about *beating* an opponant or hurting him, proving that 'I'm a bigger badass than you'.

To me MMA has more akin with a game of chess, I dont want to just strong-arm opponants, I want to prove Ive got the better technical ability. There has always been 'badasses' in the sport - people like Tank Abbott or Kimbo Slice who proclaim what tough guys they are - but in the ring or octogon such people tend to fail when they come up against trained and focussed competitors.


----------



## GunnerKes (Apr 26, 2010)

Ye, I aint got a problem with people wearing Tapout gear or whatever. Its just funny because from my exp, with talking with people who 'train ufc' they actually dont, theyve just been to 1 or 2 mma sessions. They soon back down or dont even understand if I mention getting some mats out to have a roll or something.


----------



## kev3383 (Jan 10, 2010)

did i mention i train ufc?


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

I wear tapout! damn right not because its the most recognised brand in mma, simply becoz some of their gear is smart! I say wear what you want but dont walk around like ur hard because you have it on...


----------



## BLaCkOUT (May 5, 2010)

Just to make something clear...in no way was I suggesting that it's only the meat heads and wanna-be fighters who "do ufc" that wear Tapout and I have nothing against the brand itself. I was also not suggesting that only mma fighters should wear tapout or mma apparel in general. It's just that in my experience the posers that walk around trying to be the badass "cage/ufc fighter" are wearing Tapout shirts and down here where I'm from Tapout can actually sometimes be synonymous with them. Still though that's not to say that they're the only ones that do wear it. Hey, if you like Tapout, then wear it. I know you certainly don't need me telling you that but still, wear what you want.


----------



## joeedoom (Jul 31, 2009)

BLaCkOUT said:


> It's just that in my experience the posers that walk around trying to be the badass "cage/ufc fighter" are wearing Tapout shirts and down here where I'm from Tapout can actually sometimes be synonymous with them.


That's because the brand is wide-spread, recognised and in relation to it's kin, cheap. It is not yet to the point that I wouldn't wear it, for the same reason I won't wear Reebok Classics, but it is getting that way.


----------

